# CAST BRASS PLAQUES(molded)



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some pics of plaques I have made.
I have been doing plaques for about 7 yrs
These are traditional sand cast Lowrider plaques and Traditional Hotrod plaques also.Some are coppies of original plaques and some are from complete new setups made by me.Currenty I have several plaque projects in the works, i will post pics as they come along.
Thanks for checking them out.
If you would like a quote PM a pic or a drawing of the plaque along with a size top to bottom and accross and I will get back to you. 
Thanks


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good Dave, I need more plaques, lets hook up this weekend...


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2010, 12:36 AM~18708816
> *Looks good Dave, I need more plaques, lets hook up this weekend...
> *


Thanks AL this weekend is good .I made the changes you asked for , just need you to check it out. Thanks


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

GREAT work


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wow bro looks good, you should get alot of buisness if you can not rip people off as some people/companies did.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice,whats the ticcet on one made?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 1 2010, 11:11 AM~18711460
> *nice work.
> *


Thankyou Very much!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 11:14 AM~18711471
> *:thumbsup:nice,whats the ticcet on one made?
> *


pm sent


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2010, 11:09 AM~18711438
> *wow bro looks good, you should get alot of buisness if you can not rip people off as some people/companies did.
> *


Thankyou.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD DAVE


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

wats the price for 4 plaqs


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Oct 1 2010, 11:54 AM~18711725
> *LOOKS GOOD DAVE
> *


thanks ROY


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

prices bro ?? set up fee ?? price per plaque after set up ?? pm me the info , im really really intereted in these plaques


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18714397
> *prices bro ??    set up fee ?? price per plaque after set up ??  pm me the info , im really really intereted in these plaques
> *


PM sent thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i got my mold already. need price on plaques and turn around time


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

email sent with info homie


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

REAL RIDERS FLY REAL PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT JOB DAVID


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_Let me tell you about the experience I had with David. My first half of the order for one chapter was done as promised, on the second half of the order he had some challenges that come with molded plaques. He did not hesitate to call me and let me know what happend,. I like that. When he said the rest of the order would be ready on a given date, they were. An honest man, doing honest work at honest prices. When the time comes for more plaques, I will order from him again. Thanks again David._


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice work

what those run for?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

price bro


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18714397
> *prices bro ??    set up fee ?? price per plaque after set up ??  pm me the info , im really really intereted in these plaques
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

To everyone thankyou for the props!! :thumbsup: I really appreciate it. To those that asked for info pm have been sent . if i missed any one let me know and ill send it . Thanks again.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*T T T for B S K *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>HOW IS MY "MEMORIES OF EL MONTE" PLAQUE GOING?</span> :x:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

interested in cast plaque. Whate are the prices and styles you can do?

Thanks


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

PRICE ? SET UP FEE? TURN AROUND TIME?


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draggin_el_70 (Sep 3, 2010)

interested in a few plaques for my club, let me know how to order, where, how long of a process and price, very motivated.....let me know....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

price, turn around, and shipping let me know


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

no pm back yet


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 6 2010, 04:32 PM~18753693
> *no pm back yet
> *


PM sent


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Oct 6 2010, 07:42 PM~18756073
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

T T T..........for CAST BRASS PLAQUES(molded)............like them better then laser cut........love the OG style plaques


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

how much for the new life plaque style
im trying to get prices


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18756408
> *T T T..........for  CAST BRASS PLAQUES(molded)............like them better then laser cut........love the OG style plaques
> *



X2!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can u pm me a price for a setup. if we send you a plaque and u duplicate it in cast. it must be an exact duplicate.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18756408
> *T T T..........for  CAST BRASS PLAQUES(molded)............like them better then laser cut........love the OG style plaques
> *


X3 We had our plaques done in 95 and they look like these, when we tryed to find the guy 4 or 5 years later he was MIA . Look at my profile and pm me if you can copt 2 a tee. Thanks .


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 6 2010, 09:08 PM~18756353
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

looking good! i do aluminium casting for a living, going to make a few sand cast plaques for myself soon


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2010, 05:17 PM~18762521
> *can u pm me a price for a setup. if we send you a plaque and u duplicate it in cast. it must be an exact duplicate.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Oct 7 2010, 06:27 PM~18762996
> *X3 We had our plaques done in 95 and they look like these, when we tryed to find the guy 4 or 5 years later he was MIA . Look at my profile and pm me if you can copt 2 a tee. Thanks .
> *


PM sent


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 7 2010, 08:58 PM~18764066
> *looking good! i do aluminium casting for a living, going to make a few sand cast plaques for myself soon
> *


Thankyou very much!!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

do you have any pics of the raw patterns, or raw casting with the runner system still on?

just curious to see how you guys do it over the other side of the world :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@Oct 9 2010, 07:46 PM~18774489
> *do you have any pics of the raw patterns, or raw casting with the runner system still on?
> 
> just curious to see how you guys do it over the other side of the world  :biggrin:
> *


E mail sent!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*BSK does it again !*


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

do you have a website?


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

pm me prices and info. needed


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 06:55 PM~18714397
> *prices bro ??    set up fee ?? price per plaque after set up ??  pm me the info , im really really intereted in these plaques
> *


x2


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

What's up David how are my mouldings for my GlassHouse coming alone? What about are NEWWAVE E.L.A plaques. Let me know.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Sent you a PM for Quotes


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

need a prcie prother on setup and prices for the plaques. thanks brother


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Pm me a price to do plaques thanks


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Right now i have lazer cut plaques we are looking for something like you do give me price and turn around time thanx


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks every one for asking, Ive been working on a few orders right now , so ill get back to eveyone that requested prices and quotes in the next couple days. 
Thank you


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

:drama: :x:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

prices bro ?? set up fee ?? price per plaque after set up ?? pm me the info , im really really intereted in these plaques


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

HOWZ EVERYTHING GOIN BRO? :wave:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

:drama: 

How about this Thursday Dave, how does your schedule look??


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Oct 27 2010, 06:46 AM~18920550
> *  :drama:
> 
> How about this Thursday Dave, how does your schedule look??
> *


Ill kall you this afternoon and see where we at on the trims , ill pm a pic ot the new pattern!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

I think i got all the PMs sent , If you requested one and i missed you pleasre drop me a line . Thanks


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 5 2010, 07:58 AM~18739844
> *interested in cast plaque.  Whate are the prices and styles you can do?
> 
> Thanks
> *



A " Mandilones" plaque? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whats the cost for these type? usually smaller than your standard CC plaques


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2010, 01:12 PM~18959527
> *whats the cost for these type? usually smaller than your standard CC plaques
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

DAVID JUST DID SOME OLD SCHOOL PLAQUES BRASS AND DRAGERS THEY CAME OUT SWEET GREAT JOB DAVID KEEP IT UP BROTHER


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

* Nice work! Plaques look great! PM sent for price quote.*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice!! Our plaques are Cast Brass from the 60s and 70s. nice to know we have some one to go to for some new ones


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G. 65 Impala SS_@Nov 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18986325
> *  Nice work!    Plaques look great!    PM sent for price quote.
> *


Thanks Pm sent


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_*Looks like business is picking up BSK*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

here are some recent pics


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

pm me some prices on car and bike plques


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

pm me prices on set up fee and cost of plaques....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG repp'n at the Traffic Show with our brass casted plaque from BedSlead Kustoms


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 8 2010, 10:26 AM~19015699
> *GTG repp'n at the Traffic Show with our brass casted plaque from BedSlead Kustoms
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking plaque.


----------



## PARRA75 (Apr 1, 2009)

CAN I GET A PRICE ALSO.... 








:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent ! If I missed any one let me know!! Thankyou to every one for your support and for asking!! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 8 2010, 10:45 AM~19015872
> *Good looking plaque.
> *


Thanks Homie, I like the way it came out in casted....


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

~MEMORIES OF EL MONTE~ THE STREETS AINT READY FOR THIS PLAQUE!! :biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> whats the price


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHAT'S UP DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Oct 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18711708
> *Thankyou.
> *


how much would you charge to do a bike plaque for THEE ARTISTICS? jagster's plaques are okay, but the metal is just too thin for me. not putting the guy down.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

prices bro ? set up fee ? price per plaque after set up ? pm me the info.


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA (Jun 26, 2008)

David, what's up homie. Call me 
:squint: :x: :drama:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 23 2010, 09:55 PM~19148547
> *prices bro ? set up fee ? price per plaque after set up ? pm me the info.
> *


x2


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME GREAT WORK


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: BE CALLING YOO VERY SOON!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Prices?


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

price for this plaque


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: PM sent
Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chino90026 (Feb 14, 2005)

Can i get prices on, set up fee, price per plaque and multiple after set up? Gracias.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent thanks!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chino90026_@Mar 2 2011, 12:42 AM~19995253
> *Can i get prices on, set up fee, price per plaque and multiple after set up? Gracias.
> *


i would like to know the same , we cant get our mold back from that other place and my club want to get a few more thanks . prez faso, cruizin in style cc


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

same here..set up fee and prices per plaque afterwards..


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks PMs sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im sending the info to you soon.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some more Pics


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

thats what im talkin bout !! :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 3 2011, 04:49 AM~20004678
> *i would like to know the same , we cant get our mold back from that other place and my club want to get a few more thanks . prez faso, cruizin in style cc
> *



x2 thanks


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2010, 12:12 PM~18959527
> *whats the cost for these type? usually smaller than your standard CC plaques
> 
> 
> ...


but like this /minus engraving?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

always good work ttt for a friend :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

need a price on a setup, and what kind of materials u use


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

How much? pm me the info. thanks


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

how much to have one of these redone.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANKS BRO.. LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 26 2011, 02:35 PM~20186882
> *THANKS BRO.. LOOKS GOOD!
> 
> 
> ...


I knew i should charged you more!!!! lol :banghead:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 26 2011, 10:32 PM~20190138
> *I knew i should charged you more!!!!  lol :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks very nice!!! :thumbsup:


Wats d price !?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks for the plaques they came out good


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WHATS UP DAVID GOOD SEEING YOU THE OTHER NIGHT HOW MY STUFF COMMING LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

!thanks for coming out!!parts will be ready friday!! :biggrin: get back to me with the specs!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

where u located bro?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@May 10 2011, 06:37 PM~20524933
> *!thanks for coming out!!parts will be ready friday!! :biggrin: get back to me with the specs!
> *


did you finish are's already??..pics?


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 16 2011, 10:04 AM~20562619
> *where u located bro?
> *


ontario so cal!!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*bump!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdjoker76 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres Old Times So. Cal. Are they still around can you connect me to this club .Thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> did you finish are's already??..pics?


nice avi :naughty:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

how much are they going for?????


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] upload pngpng[/IMG]


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Are u still around? Contact me please.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Same Here.Can I get a number? Want some info on Prices.Thanks


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

CAN YOU MAKE ME SOMETHING LIKE THIS? WELL IM PRETTY SURE YOU CAN DO BETTER


----------



## $$BIG BOSS$$ (Jul 14, 2010)

Im interested in getting some plaques made. Your work looks very clean. Im new at this. What the hell does PM mean? please email me your info so I can send you art work asap. Thanks[email protected]


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Are you still doing plaques can i get contact info


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude is a bad ass. Anyone kno where he is??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lerock foundries in ontario, ca.


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

Skim said:


> lerock foundries in ontario, ca.


 big al or his dad thay do good work


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

can I get a price . Pm thanks


----------

